# Yet Another VV Mega Haul >_<



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2010)

My VV goodies arrived today. Here is what I got! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Revenge Is Sweet Lipglass
Wicked Ways Lipglass
Strange Potion Lipglass
Violetta Lipstick
Dark Deed Lipstick
Heartless Lipstick
My Dark Magic Mineralize Shadow
She Who Dares Mineralize Shadow
Briar Rose Beauty Powder 
Her Own Devices Beauty Powder 
Vile Violet Eye Shadow
Bad Fairy Nail Lac
Bite of an Apple Blush
Darkly My Dear Blush
Cajun Magically Cool Powder
Dr. Facilier Mirror *not pictured* but it's AMAZING! Such a good size


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! Enjoy


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

jealous!! lol, i had to hold back my purchases but this haul is awesome, so jealous


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome haul! I love looking at photos of huge hauls--total porn.


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG i am still in shock ! enjoy it!


----------



## Chupla (Oct 13, 2010)

Great haul !


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 15, 2010)

yaaaay congrats on your VV haul! I got the same lipglasses as you! hehe


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 16, 2010)

wow.  great haul!


----------



## iqaganda (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! You got it all! Nice haul!


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

the package looks so cute when its everything together... enjoy!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Great haul...I actually missed out on this collection..wasn't me, but ENJOY!!


----------

